# My sweet bud



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

My Buddy crossed over on the 19th. He was perfectly fine all day. He had just reached his 13th birthday a few days ago and had his bi-annual senior exam. The only concern was his blood work on his liver enzyme was a bit up so he had an ultrasound done the next day. It came back showing a slightly enlarged adrenal gland. The vet thought it may be Cushing so another appointment for testing was scheduled. However, the next afternoon after going out to do his business, he came back in and I found him on the floor unable to move and panting profusely. I immediately called the vet and went to the ER. They found the sac near his heart to have ruptured. Everything is a bit of a blur as so much information was being handed out and the last thing that I would have imagined hearing was to have him put to sleep. I thought we would be coming back home with him. The house is now so empty and his bed which is right next to me remains. Nothing has changed. I can't bear doing anything with his belongings. His sudden death has impacted every member of my family. I still talk to him as I can smell him. I wish we were better prepared. Reading through this forum has helped me to cope, but I also wanted to share my story. When the unexpected happens, it just comes crashing down. I miss him greatly, but I know he had a wonderful long life filled with much love. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your sweet Buddy...my heart hurts for you..I have lost 2 sweet souls in 6 mos....we never get over them,but we place them in a special place in our heart....when you feel up to it, share some pics and stories of your special boy, we d all love to hear them.. again, I'm so sorry....I will keep you and your family in my prayers.....RIP Buddy....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Buddy, it's so very hard when we lose them. 
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm so very sorry. What a shock for you and your family. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Chrislawrence8 (Jun 30, 2018)

Thoughts and prayers for you in this difficult time.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. I know how much it hurts as I have gone through this twice with 12 year old Goldens. They leave such a hole in your heart. It is obvious that Bud had a great and love filled life with you. You and your family are in my prayers tonight. I believe we will see them again.


----------



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your responses. Here is a current pic of my dear Buddy 0


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


Fly free handsome Buddy, knowing you were well loved.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Buddy.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

What a great looking guy, a face filled with love. I share your loss hoping the weight of the moment is lifted just a bit. I'm sure you gave him a great life and all the footprints left on your heart is Buds way of saying "thank you" for al you did for him.

Fly free Bud

dlm ny country


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear about the sudden loss of Buddy.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Buddy. May your wonderful memories of him bring you some comfort. Rest In Peace sweet Buddy.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your very handsome Buddy. I know how awful it feels and how shocking it is when it happens so quickly. I've just been through the loss of 2 dogs over 7 months so I feel your pain. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Keep those good memories alive to help you through this awful time and come to this site for support. Your Buddy is at the bridge now..young again and totally pain free.


----------



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

Can't express my appreciation for the many words of comfort. I so miss my Buddy, and at the same time, would desire to be able to share my love to another Golden / Mix. He was such a sweetheart and was my shadow every minute, literally causing me to fall at times! There is definitely a void left in me. It has been such a blessing to have such a great companion who was greatly loved and adored!


----------



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

sophieanne said:


> I am so sorry for the loss of your very handsome Buddy. I know how awful it feels and how shocking it is when it happens so quickly. I've just been through the loss of 2 dogs over 7 months so I feel your pain. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Keep those good memories alive to help you through this awful time and come to this site for support. Your Buddy is at the bridge now..young again and totally pain free.


Thank you Sophieanne for your words of comfort and wisdom. I am sorry for your loss as well. 7 months is still very recent to me and I appreciate your kinds words. We just relocated to WA so hello to another Washingtonian!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

SusanS said:


> Can't express my appreciation for the many words of comfort. I so miss my Buddy, and at the same time, would desire to be able to share my love to another Golden / Mix. He was such a sweetheart and was my shadow every minute, literally causing me to fall at times! There is definitely a void left in me. It has been such a blessing to have such a great companion who was greatly loved and adored!


 Hi Susan - you will make the decision that is best for you and your family when you are ready. Just remember, one of the greatest tributes to Buddy is to bring in a new dog to love...he wouldn't want you sad and giving the love and care you have to share with a new dog who needs a home would be a great honor..he showed you how the love of a dog can make such a difference in your world. As I said, you do what's best for you.
P.S. - what part of Washington? I'm in Olympia.


----------



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

sophieanne said:


> Hi Susan - you will make the decision that is best for you and your family when you are ready. Just remember, one of the greatest tributes to Buddy is to bring in a new dog to love...he wouldn't want you sad and giving the love and care you have to share with a new dog who needs a home would be a great honor..he showed you how the love of a dog can make such a difference in your world. As I said, you do what's best for you.
> P.S. - what part of Washington? I'm in Olympia.


Hi Sophieanne, thanks for your advice! Everyone needs to be on board with the decision. Needless to say, I miss my Bud but have loads of love to continue to pour out. 
I'm in Poulsbo (across the waters from Seattle).


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

My heart goes out to you for your loss of Buddy. We lost our Golden girl last year and her little sister within one week's time. It feels as if you will never recover. This year we brought home a Golden boy and he is helping us finally heal. I wish the same for you.


----------

